# Pattern for Donut Doll



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Yippee! Linda of Countryknittingofmaine.com graciously gave me permission to share the Donut Doll pattern.
If you make it I would like to see pictures.
Enjoy, 
Kiwi


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

What is it? Does anyone have a photo?


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Yippee! Linda of Countryknittingofmaine.com graciously gave me permission to share the Donut Doll pattern.
> If you make it I would like to see pictures.
> Enjoy,
> Kiwi


It is a doll.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ery nice knitted how we can have patterns more good if onyoutube videos


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ery nice knitted how we can have patterns more good if onyoutube videos


----------



## Bethtilbegrant (Aug 5, 2013)

I just sent you a PM requesting the very thing you have posted. Thank you for helping everyone with this request.

Beth near beautiful Niagara Falls Canada :sm24: :sm01: :sm09:


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

That's adorable


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Bethtilbegrant said:


> I just sent you a PM requesting the very thing you have posted. Thank you for helping everyone with this request.
> 
> Beth near beautiful Niagara Falls Canada :sm24: :sm01: :sm09:


You are most welcome! I hope you and the others enjoy it! Can you believe it, I've had that pattern since 1983 and just got around to using it a couple of days ago?!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm amazed you can do such small dolls on a knitting machine. Do you do one at a time?


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

So cute and usedful!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

PointySticksNStones said:


> I'm amazed you can do such small dolls on a knitting machine. Do you do one at a time?


Yes. I knit them one at a time. It is knit of Red Heart Super Saver yarn and that type of yarn. I knit it on a bulky knitting machine.
If it were knit on a smaller gauge knitting machine and thinner yarn the doll would be even smaller.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Cute, I hadn't ever heard of this one.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm so happy everyone likes the Donut Doll! Erma would be so pleased!

For those of you who decide to make the doll please remember the pattern was written to be knit on a standard gauge machine using every other needle. I knit them on the bulky using the every needle set up. So if you knit it on the bulky machine disregard the "e.o.n."
The first pattern on the page is probably the easiest to knit but it has a seam in the middle of the face.


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you - I will enjoy trying this pattern. If successful I will post a picture :sm11:



Kiwi in Texas said:


> Yippee! Linda of Countryknittingofmaine.com graciously gave me permission to share the Donut Doll pattern.
> If you make it I would like to see pictures.
> Enjoy,
> Kiwi


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Did not realize it was for a knitting machine. Is it all just one long rectangle? I would like to make them with regular knitting.


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Me too. I don't have a knitting machine. Would love to get a regular knitting pattern.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

VBongards said:


> Me too. I don't have a knitting machine. Would love to get a regular knitting pattern.


same here, the doll is real cute


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I crocheted one, not as nice as knitted, but not to bad either


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Where did you get the pattern? I don't mind crochet or knitted.



roseknit said:


> I crocheted one, not as nice as knitted, but not to bad either


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you for helping us to help others, by providing this adorable pattern!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you for helping us to help others, by providing this adorable pattern!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love them - thanks for sharing, Kiwi! ????


----------



## caroleweimer (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes, I'd be interested in a pattern for regular knitting.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> Did not realize it was for a knitting machine. Is it all just one long rectangle? I would like to make them with regular knitting.


I am rewriting the pattern now for hand knitting. Just want to test knit it. I'll post the pattern on KP when it is ready.
I'll try to hurry!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks so much. Avid Machine Knitter here, and I looked for a pattern on the internet with no luck. Good use of leftovers.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Neat...and easy to hold onto!
julie


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Such a cute pattern. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## knittingpixie (Mar 5, 2017)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> I am rewriting the pattern now for hand knitting. Just want to test knit it. I'll post the pattern on KP when it is ready.
> I'll try to hurry!


Thank you so much for rewriting this as a manual knitting pattern. I have 2 granddaughters who would love a doughnut doll!!!


----------



## caroleweimer (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you! I very much appreciate your help!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

The Donut Doll hand knitting pattern is on KP now.
Thanks to all of you for your kindness. I hope you enjoy the pattern.
Kiwi


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for this.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

That's very kind, I was going to try and make one on my little circular knitting machine, but it would have ended up being bigger than a child could hold.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> Did not realize it was for a knitting machine. Is it all just one long rectangle? I would like to make them with regular knitting.


The first Donut Doll on the pattern sheet is a rectangle, the one listed as short rowed strip version. It has 2 seams in the head, front and back.
The others have only one seam in the head area.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

A hand knit pattern would be wonderful as I don't have a knitting machine. Thank you for taking the trouble to do this.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing....so cute ????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern information


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is my donut doll - thank you for the pattern. It was popular with my MK group. I made Version 2 on my bulky machine.



Kiwi in Texas said:


> Yippee! Linda of Countryknittingofmaine.com graciously gave me permission to share the Donut Doll pattern.
> If you make it I would like to see pictures.
> Enjoy,
> Kiwi


----------



## Hugabear (May 16, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this pattern, gives me an idea to make baby rattles out of them.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Hugabear said:


> Thank you for sharing this pattern, gives me an idea to make baby rattles out of them.


Great. Can you buy rattle things? Can you buy squeakers for dog toys?


----------



## Hugabear (May 16, 2014)

I'm going to use little bells inside the rounded part


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> The Donut Doll hand knitting pattern is on KP now.
> Thanks to all of you for your kindness. I hope you enjoy the pattern.
> Kiwi


Where is this? I'd love to make a few for our church nursery! Thanks!!!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

JillKay said:


> Here is my donut doll - thank you for the pattern. It was popular with my MK group. I made Version 2 on my bulky machine.


Thank you so much for sharing your Donut Doll! A precious doll! I'm happy your MK group liked it too. 
Wouldn't Erma be pleased to know how much the Donut Doll is being enjoyed after all these years!
Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Hugabear said:


> I'm going to use little bells inside the rounded part


Are you planning on the doll for children or pets? The reason I ask is because it could be dangerous...especially if the child or pet chewed on it. The little bells could work through the knit unless put in some kind of maybe a fabric bag before putting in the doll. 
Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Damiano said:


> Where is this? I'd love to make a few for our church nursery! Thanks!!!


If you do a search for Donut Doll here on KP you will find the patterns for both hand and machine knitting.
Enjoy!
Kiwi


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

I would also like the pattern for hand knitting. These are adorable. Thanks


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry, I overlooked the hand knitting pattern. Good thing it did not have teeth.
You are such a kind person. Thank you for your patience and understanding for sharing and thoughtfulness. May God bless you richly. Maggie


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

Link to hand knit donut doll.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-622108-1.html


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. But I am going to try to do it crochet style. Might be a fun project ..Got new babies going to try for ..Thank you again.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am going to try this on a knitting loom. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute ????


----------

